# Pomona's Blessings



## DarkLoki357 (Aug 4, 2016)

Fermentable:
4lb Apple/Orange/pineapple juice (ppg=6)
4lb Pineapple/Orange/Guava juice (ppg=6)
1.25lb Pineapple juice(Drained off canned fruit) (ppg=2)
12lb Apple/Orange/pineapple juice (ppg=46)

Yeast:
Wyeast(4184) Sweet Mead 

Other Stuff:
4.5 Gal Poland Springs 
2lb of Chunk Pineapple (Secondary)
3lb of Crushed Pineapple (Secondary)
1/4 tsp of Potassium Metabisulfite
3 tsp of Potassium Sorbate
1 pkg of Super-Kleer

Action:
After 2 week rack off over fruit, and leave for month and 2 weeks. Add Potassium Metabisulfite and Potassium Sorbate, then add clearing agent as directed, I use Super-Kleer.
Leave to clear (week or two) When clear back-sweeten if you want to before Bottling.




(SG 1.100)
((Don't know accurate the math is, but I got it so sites like Brewgr give me a more correct SG with added fermentable juices.))


----------

